
Outlaw Country: CIA Linux Kernel Malware - mahesh_rm
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#OutlawCountry
======
benchaney
I was expecting a kernel vulnerability. This is really more of an exploit
payload.

------
thelamer
How is this any different from a standard root kit? It is not a remote hack
and requires elevated perms on the machine. This could be a shadowed binary
blob and achieve the exact same thing.

With that said , are they technically in breach of GPLv2 ?

~~~
scj
As I understand the GPL, they would need to provide source code to people they
distribute binaries to...

So in practice, they are probably complying with the GPL.

~~~
ezoe
So, If the USA spy infected my computer with malicious Linux kernel module
which use GPL protected kernel APIs, Can I demand the source code?

~~~
scj
You'd probably need to prove they provided the infection.

------
cphoover
Only works on CentOS 6. Also not a vulnerability but a payload. Interesting
tool tho.

